# Coming soon- Pet art service!



## Dani2012

Hiya! This is DJ the mutt and we are proud to announce that we are open for commision for cartoony style art!

-Have a website but can't draw a mascot?
-Need some friendly images to brighten up your dog service?
-Just want a cartoon picture of your dog to put anywhere you want?

Well I can do it all, be it just a head shot or a full body picture!  Whether it be a generic canine or your very own pets, we are here to serve. Any breed, any size, you name it!

Prices will be VERY cheap for anyone who is interested, and our website is *HERE: Wix.com DJdraws created by jnewman12 based on kindergarten | Wix.com*

Oh, and...








Cats are welcome too!

I look forward to drawing some stuff up for everyone on this lovely community, and thanks for looking!

Much love, 
Dani! xx

Thread updated!


----------



## dawn07

What a good idea , I would love one of bob my oes


----------



## EssexWags

Sounds brilliant, very interested< been trying to get my son to do one for me for ages but you know what it's like being a teenager


----------



## Dani2012

thank you for your interest guys 

Dawn, an old english sheepdog?  I've drawn one of those before; all the fluff is so fun!

And Essexwags, coincidently I am a teenager!  I know indeed what its like, some days you just wanna' play xbox then listen to anything mum says x) (not that I live with her!)

Thought I'd show you all this too whilst im drawing 










Loki, my g-shep cross akita, who takes my socks, my books, my shoes, my clothes and anything I leave downstairs in the night to his bed!  When I catch him out, he looks so sorry I can't tell him off! Doh! :tongue:


----------



## EssexWags

He he that' ll teach me.......sorry
I guess it's just the doing it for mum thing.

Still interested..... pleeeeeease


----------



## Dani2012

haha, no problem! I say 'teenager', but I'm 19; guess I'm technically an adult!  Good to hear you are still interested! I'm in the process of making my site now 

for now, heres a live demo;

*jnewman12.wix.com/djdraws*

how does it look?


----------



## Stanners

Hi, I'm new to the forum. Being retired means I have lots of spare time, so thought i would join in the conversation. I think the art service sounds cool. I just had my pooch's photo done in silhouette. Check out my profile picture, he is called max. 

I was asked if max could be featured on the site  famous max!

Can we have the web link please for the cartoons?


----------



## Stanners

ah just found out how to post pictures...by the way im not a techno head...surfing to me is something done on water.

Anyway....hi to everyone. Get in touch for a doggy chat!


----------



## Dani2012

Welcome Stanners ! What a lovely picture, I really admire it! Is Max an wirehaired lurcher, or something a little smaller?  (Its time to play 'guess the dog breed' x) )

And I'll just stick this fun doodle here of Alfie, the 11 week old Jack russel who likes to steal his owners bras! :biggrin5:










a bit of a different style on this one


----------



## Dani2012

door sign example  this of course are fully customisable, dog, text, border color, you name it!


----------



## Quinzell

Awesome drawings!!!! :biggrin5:


----------



## dawn07

What sort of size and price will the pictures be ? I've been looking for ages for a fun pic of a oes


----------



## Dani2012

thank you very much louise!  means a lot!

And dawn07, prices should now be live here;

Wix.com DJdraws created by jnewman12 based on kindergarten | Wix.com

I done some market research and found for a small portrait for your dog it was averaging about £30! :O There were some on ebay for around £20 and even £10 but the quality was low. But £30 for a traditional portrait is pretty cheap actually, so based on that I basically halfed it and took a lil' more off for my prices 

If I get enough buisness, I plan to donate a certain percent of money to a dog shelter that has helped me not only with the passing away of my last dog but the dog I have now  they deserve all the help they can get 

As for sizing, any size you want, I can do.


----------



## Dani2012

i saw i saw a big nosed putty-tat!


----------



## Quinzell

Do you have a FB page at all? Would love to share it with friends.


----------



## Andromeda

Do you do logos? I need something for my website and other stuff 
Could you please pm me?


----------



## Dani2012

Made the facebook page just now!  Sorry I am late with replies, I was away in Norfolk for two days, sampling the country side 

FB page here! DJ Draws | Facebook

And PMing now, Andromeda


----------



## Andromeda

Thanks  I pm you on facebook so you don't have to e-mail me


----------



## Stanners

I paid £30 for my silhouette of max...


----------



## Stanners

That's unframed by the way, the people at cherished prints don't frame but instead leave you to pick your own.


----------



## Dani2012

Stanners said:


> I paid £30 for my silhouette of max...


... I feel really bad for telling you that is a real rip off, and that even the lowest graphics student could do what they did in ten minutes flat and under! >< That is the problem with graphic art studios out there for pet owners- they know they have a skill and they exploit it as much as they can for charging a LOT for it.

Its a really simple technique they used, isolated the main picture, selected all the colour left, painted it over white, coloured the background, then painted the extras. :frown: Real easy for someone who knows their photoshop techniques, sadly!


----------



## Stanners

Max is patter dale cross 

I like my print.


----------



## EssexWags

Can I have your email to send you a picture, please


----------



## Dani2012

[email protected]

Site updated!

Essexwags, you can discuss everything with me there! <3


----------



## Dani2012

Hi guys! Been dead a little while, been camping in Exeter xD Our tent flooded so we had to spend some time in the car but it was fun  There was even a guitar for music! x)

For my friend;










Its a teeny tiny griffon! x)

neither of these are pet related, but its just to show ya im still drawing


----------



## Dani2012

Was for EssexWags!










 Based off of her own doggy. this was before she asked for the lil changes


----------



## Dani2012

Examples of recent commissions! We are still alive over here, and still open


----------



## Dani2012

Just a note to say I'm still open over here! :tongue_smilie:

I will now do custom t-shirt designs, so if you have something you want, PM me for a qoute and if you like and I will draw it for you.










Website link: Wix.com DJdraws created by jnewman12 based on kindergarten | Wix.com


----------

